# Review of Big Game  Big Buddy stand



## fishingtiger (Nov 2, 2009)

I bought three of these about 3 years ago at BPS and needed another one. I picked one up on Thursday and took it down to the farm over the weekend.

I leaned it against the tree an immediately noticed how unstable the stand felt. I was starting to strap it in and when I got up to the platform, it seemed even more unstable. I immediately got down. I couldnt figure out what was going on with this stand. 

I went to look at my other Big Buddy stands and noticed that they all had a diagonal support beam from the back of the seat to the top part of the ladder. This provided much more stability in the whole platform. 

I guess Big Game is trying to cut costs and add less parts to their stands but i was very dissapointed in this newer version as it didnt have the diagonal support beams. 

It is going back to BPS today as I wouldnt trust sitting in this thing by myself, much less, with a buddy. 

Anybody else encountered this?


----------



## RJFortune (Nov 22, 2009)

I put one up yesterday, same model.

There is a vertical support that goes from the seat to the foot platform.  Mine was pretty unstable at first too, but once I got up and used the ratchet straps to bite the seat and the seat back into the tree and cross tied the straps to the ladder it was rock solid.

I put my harness on and bucked around in it pretty good and I couldn't even get it to rock a little bit.  I'm a pretty big fella, and I felt very safe in it once it was all cinched down proper.


----------



## RLFaler (Dec 6, 2009)

The biggame line feels like im sitting on gravel after about 30 minutes IMHO.


----------

